# My little Cleo is 7 years old????



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How did _that_ happen???? :shock:



Her previous owner didn't believe in brushing, so she was shaved before I adopted her - this was at her old home














Her first day home with me - 1.5 years old

















Her fur had grown out some when I brought her home












Her infamous American Idol tryout













Bringing sexy back














and one of my favorite pictures of her


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Shes had a happy happy life with you Marie! Inspite of the twins antics! 7 years! Wow that did go fast!

I loved the photo history!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't believe she's 7 either! Murphy is right behind her at 6.5.

Cleo's a beautiful girl. Did you adopt her from Craig's List?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Totally gorgeous!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Happy birthday,Cleo! You have a great meowmie! 

Great pix,Marie,I like the kitty-yawn pic the best!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

What a pretty girl! :bday, Cleo!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

October said:


> Did you adopt her from Craig's List?


Yup, both she and Cinderella were my Craigslist girls. :grin:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Cleo was one of your best Craig's List finds. She really is so beautiful.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

She is so beautiful. She looks very much like my BB-boy!! 
What a lucky girl!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday to a Lovely Young Lady! 

But I know what you mean about where does the time go!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy birthday, Ms. Cleo!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

The time goes way too fast! Cleo has always been my favorite of your girls. There is just something special about black cats.
My Scottie was also seven in July. 
Hope you gave her lots of extra attention for her birthday!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww...Happy Birthday, Cleo. You don't look a day over 2


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She's beautiful - and she seems to know it. That pic of her just sitting on the floor reminds me of an old ad. She could be saying "don't hate me because I'm beautiful".


----------

